# '66 Batmobile needs



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Slowly, slowly working on a Futura conversion.

First, does anyone make a photo-etch grille of the type used on the Batmobile? It's a very specific pattern, I don't want to use just any mesh.

Second, one of the magazine articles on converting the Futura mentioned a company that sells an accessory set for cars that includes the Micky Thompson tires and Radir wheels in 1/25th. Is that still available?

Third, those taillights nestled within the fins. Restorations and custom jobs always have red glass, but all shots of the original show them dark. Were they removed, covered with grille like the headlights, or just not lit well enough to be seen?


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Follow the link below for ALL of you conversion needs.

http://www.sidkit.com/

And follow this link to find the other info that you may need.

http://www.cloudster.com/RealHardware/Batmobile66/Batmobile66Top.htm


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

You also might want to check out http://www.1966batmobile.com

Regarding the tires & wheels: a fairly accurate set of Radir wheels are in AMT's Fireball 500 kit (several modelers use this kit as a donor). I used the wheels & tires from Polar Lights' plastic Batmobile kit. They don't have the five-lug pattern of the 1:1 car, but I'm very happy with how they look under the car.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

dreamer said:


> those taillights nestled within the fins. Restorations and custom jobs always have red glass, but all shots of the original show them dark. Were they removed, covered with grille like the headlights, or just not lit well enough to be seen?


I pulled a couple of the photos off the Cloudster site and ran them through Photoshop's "Shadow & Highlight" adjustment. The results satisfied me, at least, that the last option you list is the actual truth -- they were red, but either not illuminated at all or not well enough to be seen.

I've attached a detail from one of the images ...

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Excellent, thanks guys! That enhanced picture and the websites help alot!

I hope to do most of the conversion and detail work myself as a challenge, and will still try, but there area few accessories up there beyond the photo-etch stuff that I could sure use. That dome light, had no idea how to do that one. When it comes down to it, what matters more is having a Batmobile that's accurate and looks great.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Y'know, I hate to say this because that sidkit site has some great stuff...but they are recasting and selling the Batman and Robin figures from Polar Lights 60's Batmobile. A lot of hard work and love went into PL's Batmobiles.


----------



## Drag Monster (Oct 15, 2003)

Wow that sidkit site has all the parts iv'e been looking for. My conversion has looked like this for about 4 years,I guss it's time to pull it out and finnish it.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

You're doing a great job on that conversion. Keep us posted!


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice work, it looks like it's coming along nicely.

The PL kit is also a great source for the beacon; not only is it the right shape, it's already cast in clear red so you just have to paint the ribs.


----------



## daikins (Jul 24, 2003)

Only because it's gauche to sound one's own Bat-horn, spencer1984's own version of the '66 isn't all that bad either...

http://www.spencer1984.com/my_models/1966bat_buildup.php

This summer, I look forward to trying this one too!

Deane


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

At the 1966Batmobile.com board, I highly recommend Andy G's expertise. He built this Batmobile for me. He can advise you on the best photoetched parts and decals. This is a highly modified SidKit. Carpet was added. Canopies specially direct from Revells molds. Hyper-detail added on interior.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks, Deane 

Here is the finished model:


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

That's great work from all three of you! 

Spencer, that's an astonishig build you've chronicled. I don;t want to mimic you step-for step, but I hope you don;t mind if I take some lessons from you.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks! No problem...I know there are a couple of things I'd do differently next time, so feel free to send any corrections/new ideas my way, too.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

dreamer said:


> Slowly, slowly working on a Futura conversion.
> 
> First, does anyone make a photo-etch grille of the type used on the Batmobile? It's a very specific pattern, I don't want to use just any mesh.


That brickwork grille pattern looks an awful lot like the grille pattern of the nacelle strut vents on the production 1701 11 footer.

One thing you might try is to make a decal of that pattern grille in the right scale on clear decal film. That can then be put on a clear piece of plastic to simulate the actual grille.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

spencer1984,
I like how your canopies are so clear. What did you use?

For the guy who asked: You must get the Andy G photoetch grill. It is so accurate. Look at the detail Andy has on the parachutes. I believe he was the first to add the parachute release wires.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks. I dipped them in Future; it gives them a nice, glassy look plus it fills in any tiny scuff marks.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Haven't had much time yet to check out that Batmobile BB, but is Andy selling his own photo etch set?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Hey Dreamer if you or anyone else wants THE BEST aftermarket decals for the doors and hubs just pm me. They are the one's featured in AVM on Chopper's Batmobile build and Dave Posser's Batcycle build.

In stock and ready to go. PM for prices

Bob


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Bobman said:


> ...if you or anyone else wants THE BEST aftermarket decals for the doors and hubs just pm me. They are the one's featured in AVM on Chopper's Batmobile build and Dave Posser's Batcycle build.
> 
> In stock and ready to go. PM for prices
> 
> Bob


In AVM Dave Posser credits Andy G. for his Batcycle decals. 
Andy does incredible research, design and high quality work. He deserves credit when due.


----------

